# Advertising items challenge



## sm2501 (Feb 22, 2013)

We all have bikes, accessories and parts, but what about advertising item's? Show us your prized advertising or dealer items. Here's my contribution-


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't have much. Some service tags. A 41 original catalog. Original bill of sale for my 38 cream motorbike. Lock advertising display and a ranger dealer catalog. 















Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 23, 2013)

I just picked up this cool tip tray. I will be adding it to my advertising/collectables page of my site soon. Here is a link to lots of Columbia advertising stuff. 

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id90.html


----------



## jd56 (Feb 23, 2013)

Scott, I tried to start a thread on this very subject but, didn't have many responses nor take off as I hoped.
Hopefully it will take off here.
I think these Signs, advertisements and trinkets are cool

I only have one (unframed) common Advertisement, "Bendix Automatic Transmission" hub ad. " Hands free shifting", promoting safety.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2013)

That letter opener is kool Scott!


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 23, 2013)

*New Departure Coaster Brakes*

New Departure 
Celluloid Stickpins
circa 1908






Cap






New Departure Silver Pocket Watch Fob
"Made in France"
circa 1906











1913 New Departure Manufacturing Company
Street Scene Post Card (Front)


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 23, 2013)

*Corbin Coaster Brakes*

Corbin Coaster Brake Buttons

- Circa 1901 brass Lapel Stud Button Back (not a stick pin or pinback button) at top
- 3 celluloid pinback buttons circa 1909 at bottom






Corbin Coaster Brakes
Statue of Liberty Stickpin
early 1900's






Corbin Coaster Brake Post Cards from 1910


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 23, 2013)

*Orient Bicycles*

Orient Bicycles Pinback Button 
made by Whitehead & Hoag 
circa 1900

Orient spoon 
circa 1898


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 23, 2013)

*My Favorite RACYCLE ad*

1900 Racycle ad


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 23, 2013)

I have read that smoking helps increase your lung capacity.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 23, 2013)

Spoons and pins


----------



## eazywind (Feb 23, 2013)

*Iver Johnson beanie*

Iver Johnson beanie


----------



## OldRider (Feb 23, 2013)

Can I pick the winner? Gary MC's siver watch fob really stands out to me, very very nice. I love seeing these old ad items!


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 23, 2013)

*Columbia Bicycles Advertising Items*

L-R:
1888, 1882, & 1888 COLUMBIA High Wheel Bicycle Chromolithograph Victorian Trade Cards






Pope Mfg Glass Paperweights:
L-R: 
(1) 1892 Col. Albert A. Pope - patent Nov. 1892 
(2) Col. Albert A. Pope - date unknown but later






Columbia Bicycles Stickpin
early 1900's
















1892 Columbia Bicycles "Pocket" Catalog






1929 - 1931 Columbia Wings Ornament attached to the front of Columbia Bicycles handlebar stems to further advertise Columbia's stable of bikes - on all Columbia Bikes from 1929 to 1931 - nickel plated











Columbia ashtray & 1-1/2 pint pitcher -circa 1900


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 23, 2013)

*New Departure postcards*

ND postcard 1905






ND postcard 1909


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 23, 2013)

*A few Columbia catalogs & book on Pope Mfg.*

"An Industrial Achievement"
History of Pope Manufacturing Company 1877-1907
published 1907











1896 Columbia & Hartford Bicycles Catalog






1897 Columbia & Hartford Bicycles Catalog
Perhaps my favorite catalog cover ever!!!!!






1900 Columbia & Hartford catalog






1931 catalog






All these catalogs are posted complete in my Gallery albums on the CABE.


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 23, 2013)

*1914 New Departure Coaster Brake Brochure featuring "Hiram Jones"*

1914 New Departure Coaster Brake Brochure
featuring "Hiram Jones"
cover (all 12 pages in my Gallery albums on the CABE) rather humorous little brochure on the reasons to own a ND Coaster Brake


----------



## Gary Mc (Feb 23, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Can I pick the winner? Gary MC's siver watch fob really stands out to me, very very nice. I love seeing these old ad items!




Thanks Old Rider!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's a few......


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 23, 2013)

Another one of my ash trays


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 23, 2013)

Speaking of ashtrays


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 23, 2013)

Another one


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 23, 2013)

Gillette Bear tire display


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 23, 2013)

Morrow ashtray


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 23, 2013)

Raleigh ashtray


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 23, 2013)

Schwinn ashtray


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 23, 2013)

Schwinn headset display


----------



## pelletman (Feb 23, 2013)

*My favorite*

My mom got this somewhere, wish I knew the history


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 23, 2013)

Aerocycle belt buckle


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 23, 2013)

pelletman said:


> My mom got this somewhere, wish I knew the history
> 
> View attachment 85801




Dave-

I saw one of those on ebay years ago, not sure who ended up with it, but it wasn't me....and I wish it was!


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 7, 2015)

Here's a recent acquisition. I have never seen this one before.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 7, 2015)

pelletman said:


> My mom got this somewhere, wish I knew the history
> 
> View attachment 85801




That is awesome!


----------



## Arrington (Jun 7, 2015)

Got this old lion from a old gentleman that had been collecting the cool stuff we collect now 60 years ago.  He had the primo cool stuff before it was cool.  He had antique shop for years.  I bought this out of his estate from his home.  I have remembered this lion for years since I was a kid.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Delta disease*

Some of my favorite delta advertising


----------



## jkent (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice JC Higgins parts box Scott.
All the pictures of the ash trays got me thinking about this one.
Of all the things I've bought bicycle related, this is the one that upset my wife the most.
It cost me five bucks shipped and she blew a gasket.
She couldn't understand why I would buy an ash tray and figured it was because I had taken up smoking.
I told her it was just an advertising piece that I intended to use to hold small screws when working on a bike.
She didn't believe me and couldn't believe her reaction to it after the thousands that have been spent on the other stuff.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2015)

Just a few more, not necessarily bicycle related, but just about every bike made used the products made by these companies.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 7, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Nice JC Higgins parts box Scott.
> All the pictures of the ash trays got me thinking about this one.
> Of all the things I've bought bicycle related, this is the one that upset my wife the most.
> It cost me five bucks shipped and she blew a gasket.
> ...




Good one Marty!

I suppose she knows how much you've spent on 
your plant collection? ! ? ! ?

[emoji12]


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Advertising.....*

She is like a lot of women (my wife included) that absolutely hate Smoking! the smell mostly! HATE it! 
Guys don't normally care too much....



cyclingday said:


> Nice JC Higgins parts box Scott.
> All the pictures of the ash trays got me thinking about this one.
> Of all the things I've bought bicycle related, this is the one that upset my wife the most.
> It cost me five bucks shipped and she blew a gasket.
> ...


----------



## bikiba (Jul 14, 2016)

been working on a deal with an old time ND employee and made him a bit richer. This isn't my whole collection, but the important pieces.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 14, 2016)

Couple...


----------



## bairdco (Jul 14, 2016)

Aw man, I just threw away a pink glitter schwinn cd case someone gave me. Figured I'd never have a use for it until now.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 14, 2016)

A little buried.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 14, 2016)

Mark Mattei said:


> A little buried.
> 
> View attachment 339722
> 
> I have that very same motorcycle and rider toy but know nothing about it. Do you have any info on it?


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 14, 2016)

Craze Cycle by Transogram.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 15, 2016)

Original prewar ad artwork for Schwinn.


----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## buickmike (Jul 15, 2016)

Posted


----------



## mrg (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2016)

I love that you post the photo of this from when it was in my house....  Before I sold it to you. 



sm2501 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## buickmike (Jul 15, 2016)

Where do you find n/d door knobs?


----------



## 39zep (Jul 17, 2016)

Some leftovers from my Dad's collection. Sign was meant to be back lit so the plastic tabs would light up. At one time during the 80's we had running D, E and F prototype whizzers.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 18, 2016)

Has holes to mount the dynamo and light for counter display.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 18, 2016)

Hub shiner retail display.



Carryflector.




Bicycle safety guide.


----------



## ABC Services (Jul 18, 2016)

Schwinn Window decal


 


 Factory lunch room tray


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2016)

Don't judge me too harshly.
It just kind of happened.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## O.B.G. (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 341689




Very cool.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 20, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 341689




I second that.....so cool! I have some experience in letterpress printmaking. Very cool find ivo


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## O.B.G. (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## fboggs1986 (Jul 21, 2016)

Just a little piece!



Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## O.B.G. (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## O.B.G. (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 25, 2016)

Silvertown Safety League w/ documentation


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 25, 2016)

Safety Club.


----------



## O.B.G. (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 25, 2016)

I think this is it, probably not another one out there


----------



## O.B.G. (Jul 25, 2016)

Those are one of a kind awesome!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 26, 2016)

My favorite Schrader tire pressure guage. Local history estate find from Charlotte NC.


----------



## O.B.G. (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 27, 2016)

Sweet! that is awesome!!


----------

